# Rod builders?



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

Anybody have a recommendation for a rod builder in the Houston area? I acquired a complete build set for an Epic 686 (new generation fiberglass fly rod from New Zealand) but would like someone with a bit more skill (and time) than I possess to put it together for me.

The kit comes complete with ALL the components and elements needed to build the rod. Just needs a journeyman's touch to make it right.

Any help or advice will be much appreciated. Please reply to the thread if you know of someone.

BTW...had a good trip to POC on Monday. Beautiful day despite the wind kicking up a bit. Saw a fair number of finicky reds, but wound up sticking 9 and landing 7.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Could you put up a picture(s) of the components. Does it come with thread?


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

*components*

best way to see: log on to www.swiftflyfishing.com and look at the 686 "ready to wrap fly rod kits". It lists the components.

And, yes, the kit includes thread.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

*Epic 686*

I have been looking at this rod for a while and would love to try one. I think this rod may be very nice for either fresh or salt water. I build fly rods, so building yours would be no problem, except I live in the hill country northwest of Austin. Question, what color rod and which thread did you get? I don't like the transparent thread that shows the guide feet, I like a nice colored thread that highlights the rod. You may want to repost this on the rod builders forum. There are several builders that build fly rods and do a great job. If you can't find someone, let me know and we will try to workout a deal.

Good luck and good Fishing


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

I was going to volunteer, but then I remembered that your kit most probably comes with a pre-formed grip and I have never mounted one of those, preferring instead, to glue cork rings and shape my own custom grips. I know _HOW_ to do it....and also have an idea for making a perfect fit on any blank. But I would rather practice and perfect this technique on my own rods, before I go gluing sand onto the butt end of someone else's blank.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

For as much as they charge for the blank, the whole build set is a pretty good deal and definitely a bargain compared to the finished rod. The reason I asked about the thread is that I wouldn't use anything other than silk on a pretty fiberglass rod like that and the set includes silk thread (awesome). I have only done graphite fly rods but there is no difference in the build. My only suggestion is about the guides. The material is a stainless steel that will corrode in saltwater, if that is where you intend to use it periodically, over time (several years). This will discolor at the foot of the guide and be very noticeable on a light colored blank with transparent silk wraps. I would suggest upgrade to REC double foot snake guides they are a Nickel Titanium material and will absolutely not corrode in saltwater and is slightly lighter than the SS. The extra cost including the double foot stripper about $30.00. The tip top is not so important because it can be removed and replaced very easily. If it will never be used in saltwater I would not worry about replacing guides. I am a bit busy at work so I am not sure of a turnover time. It is a beautiful set and deserves special attention. Here is a very good fly rod builder on this site that has done many fiberglass rods. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2252545
He lives outside of San Antonio and would be worth sending him a PM. If he canâ€™t do it or you decide something else PM me and I will try to fit it in my schedule. You could also post this in the rod building section. I would only use builders that consistently build fly rods. There is a finesse to it that only someone who fly fishes and builds fly rod will understand.


----------



## TarponDude (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm in Garden Oaks and have a full setup. PM sent.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

*Epic 686*

Did you ever get our rod built? I built one last summer to use on the lakes for bass and perch. I love it. It takes a little practice to get use to the slower action, but once you do it cast great.
I love mine so much that I just ordered the 8wt. Can't wait to get it built and take it Redfishing.


----------

